# "Blade" 68 Charger



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Built from the Revell kit with Krylon paint & partsbox wheels & tires....


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

Coooool!


----------



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

too cool, love the car, awesome work


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome work, especially the engine detail.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice job on the engine!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

One of my favorites..Nice!!


----------

